# What to do with old wheels and old tires?



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

I have my stock SE wheels from my 200sx, and the tires that are on them are just pretty much shot. I bought some new wheels with some Goodriches on them, and now I don't know what to do with my old wheels and tires. Could I attempt to cut off the tires and save the wheels for later? Or is there a place I could give em to or drop them off?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

are your wheels the steelies or the alloy? What size wheels did you get? if you went with someone bigger and live in a region that gets snow, keep them and in the winter put them back on.

Otherwise sell em.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

wildmane said:


> I have my stock SE wheels from my 200sx, and the tires that are on them are just pretty much shot. I bought some new wheels with some Goodriches on them, and now I don't know what to do with my old wheels and tires. Could I attempt to cut off the tires and save the wheels for later? Or is there a place I could give em to or drop them off?


any pix of your stock rims im looking for a set to roll on temporarily while i get my se-r rims re-wrapped and re-painted/powdercoated


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Yeah, I can get pics, it's just that I am in the process of ripping the tires off.. they're completely worthless and the tread is like 5%.. I'm having a tough time getting them off though. Yeah, I think they are the alloys..

If you need them soon LIU, we could work out a deal so that you only have to pay for shipping. One of them does have some curb rash though..


----------

